# Numbers sur Ipad- trier les cellules



## gabriel3 (14 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,
est-il possible de trier les cellules dans Numbers pour Ipad?
Je fais un tableau (nom-prenom, prix), et je voudrais pouvoir trier selon les différents critères. Désolé, je ne trouve pas la solution
Merci
Gabriel


----------

